# Missing co-worker has us all worried!



## Cee Paul

This Monday when I came into work I was told that one of my co-workers did not come in at all and did not call in sick, and that she never responded to the 3 phone calls and/or voicemails my supervisor left for her throughout the day. Then today(Tuesday)she repeated the same offense and was never seen or heard from throughout the day again. And the reason for all the worry is because of the following:

- she's been with our company 9 years.

- she has never been tardy and calls in sick about once every 3 years at the most.

- she likes her job and hasn't complained about anything recently.

- and when they tried getting in touch with her husband his phone was.........out of order.

My supervisor said that he will try and see if she comes in tomorrow morning or calls him, and if not he will then call the police and file a missing persons alert!!(our state has a 48 hour rule)


----------



## d4life

Has anyone tried to contact her family, other than her husband? You could check her Facebook page and find someone if this information is not on file.


----------



## dubbizle

Can somebody go to her home NOW ? with her recourd on not missing work you need to be concerned.


----------



## Cee Paul

d4life said:


> Has anyone tried to contact her family, other than her husband? You could check her Facebook page and find someone if this information is not on file.


Her parents are both dead, she only has one other contact listed which is their 22 year old son who goes to college two states away, and he was contacted today and he said the last time they spoke was over a week ago. She has no Facebook page and always frowns on that type of stuff for the most part.

As far as going to her house none of us knows where she lives except for my supervisor and our company's HR, and they basically told us that they will handle everything and make all the decisions regarding her whereabouts.


----------



## EleGirl

Call the police and ask them to do a wellness check. They will go by the house and check on her.


----------



## dubbizle

Shows a lot of goodness in you that you are concerned,but HR may only be concerned about the company name but hopefully not.

It would seem your supervisor could do a quick stop by her house since he knows where she lives.


----------



## Cee Paul

EleGirl said:


> Call the police and ask them to do a wellness check. They will go by the house and check on her.


Again I don't know her address and my supervisor said he is going to do that in the morning(Wednesday)if she is un-responsive & doesn't show up.

This is so unlike her because she's always been very responsible and reliable, and the reason why we are suspecting her husband maybe is because we haven't heard from him either and his cell phone is now out of service.


----------



## dubbizle

Everything could be just fine,but what if she is on the floor and can't move or something worse she may not have until tomorrow.

This is what gets me thinking [she has never been tardy and calls in sick about once every 3 years at the most]she has been withthe company nine years.

If I am the supervisor after work I would do a quick stop by but everybody is different.

Hopefully it works out.


----------



## EleGirl

Cee Paul said:


> Again I don't know her address and my supervisor said he is going to do that in the morning(Wednesday)if she is un-responsive & doesn't show up.
> 
> This is so unlike her because she's always been very responsible and reliable, and the reason why we are suspecting her husband maybe is because we haven't heard from him either and his cell phone is now out of service.


You said that the supervisor was going to file a missing person alert in the morning if she does not show up to work. That's different from a wellness check.


----------



## Cee Paul

dubbizle said:


> Everything could be just fine,but what if she is on the floor and can't move or something worse she may not have until tomorrow.
> 
> This is what gets me thinking [she has never been tardy and calls in sick about once every 3 years at the most]she has been withthe company nine years.
> 
> If I am the supervisor after work I would do a quick stop by but everybody is different.
> 
> Hopefully it works out.


You'd think that if something terrible at home happened that we'd at least heard from her HUSBAND by now, and hopefully everything is ok and I will find out today. Our company also has a rule that if anyone fails to show up or call three days in a row they are fired on the spot, the ONLY exceptions are if something terrible happened and you couldn't get to a phone for some good reason. I don't know about other places but here in our state a murder/suicide amongst couples takes place at least 3 or 4 times a year, so that is another thought a lot of us are having.


----------



## Hope1964

Wow, that is definitely worrisome! I hope the update is a good one - fingers crossed for her!


----------



## EleGirl

Do you have any news yet?

Upon reading your OP murder/suicide was the first thing that came to my mind. It's close to home for me as one of my nieces was killed by your husband in a murder/suicide 2 years ago. These things happen more than we realize.

I hope your co-worker is ok.


----------



## tom67

EleGirl said:


> Do you have any news yet?
> 
> Upon reading your OP murder/suicide was the first thing that came to my mind. It's close to home for me as one of my nieces was killed by your husband in a murder/suicide 2 years ago. These things happen more than we realize.
> 
> I hope your co-worker is ok.


That's what I was thinking I HOPE NOT!


----------



## Cee Paul

*GOOD NEWS.....CASE SOLVED!*

As it turns out my co-worker was actually in the hospital having emergency surgery of some kind(which is not a good thing), but is now recovering just fine and will be out all week as a result. And what happened was that the morning before surgery while she was all doped up her husband was there and asked "did you call your job", and she told him "yes" thinking that she heard him say "do you want me to call your job". Soooo that meant neither person called work thinking the other one already did, and in the mean time she is laid up and on meds and her cell phone was in her purse on vibrate and was locked up in a locker. And the husband had recently changed his cell number and she never updated it in her file yet, so there was no way of getting in touch with him either. Then about 6:00am this morning she finally got to her phone and checked out all those voicemails my boss left her - and nearly had a heart attack, so she immediately got on the phone and kept calling until she reached him to say "I'm here and alive and in the hospital....don't fire me"!!


~THE END~


----------



## EleGirl

Good to hear!! Just how she recovers quickly now.


----------



## Cee Paul

Decided to *bump* this because sadly we were informed yesterday that the woman(my co-worker)in this thread has now passed away, and it turns out that her "surgery" that nearly got her fired was to remove a tumor from her lung. Well after that surgery she was trying to get better to come back to work but then developed blood clots, and they removed those but then another one came back this past weekend that ended her life at age 55. She had been out for almost 2 months but no one really knew the severity of it, and she will be sorely missed and was a very funny person who was well liked.


----------



## mablenc

Sorry to hear that  prayers and thoughts are with you and her family.


----------



## althea0212

Yes, it's rare to find someone like your co-worker who has inspired so many people in her life. We will never understand the mysteries of life but one thing we can say is that she has lived her life to the fullest, fulfilled her mission in life and is now taking a rest in the arms of our Creator. She was taken away at a young age but let us be happy knowing that finally she is free from any health problems. Let her be your inspiration.


----------



## Cee Paul

Death will always be a hard pill to swallow and to fully accept, because one minute someone is standing there solid as a rock and having conversations with you and then.......*poof* they're gone like it never even happened.


----------



## Jasel

I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## MysteryMan1

My condolences.


----------



## Cee Paul

Well this morning I attended the memorial service held for my co-worker and it was very nice, and there ended up being about 15 of her co-workers there including myself who were all very fond of her.


----------



## MattMatt

Cee Paul said:


> Decided to *bump* this because sadly we were informed yesterday that the woman(my co-worker)in this thread has now passed away, and it turns out that her "surgery" that nearly got her fired was to remove a tumor from her lung. Well after that surgery she was trying to get better to come back to work but then developed blood clots, and they removed those but then another one came back this past weekend that ended her life at age 55. She had been out for almost 2 months but no one really knew the severity of it, and she will be sorely missed and was a very funny person who was well liked.


55? God, how tragic! That hits home, she is the same age as me...


----------



## Cee Paul

MattMatt said:


> 55? God, how tragic! That hits home, she is the same age as me...


Yeah it sucks, and I lost one of my best friends to a drunk driver back when I was only *24* and he was only *25* which was waaaaay too young.


----------



## sandc

So sorry to hear of the loss of your coworker. Prayers for her husband and family.


----------



## Cee Paul

sandc said:


> So sorry to hear of the loss of your coworker. Prayers for her husband and family.


Thanks, and we all miss her witty comebacks and funny stories she used to tell all the time.


----------

